# Starting to come in!!



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Went out for a couple of hours tonight in Santa Rosa sound, Saw 2 small close to leagal flounder i chose not to take them. They were both within 4 feet of each other. No keepers water was nice, and clear. It was also the first self deployment of the new fishing float worked great. Sorry no pics. But its time to start looking!!


----------



## autke1214 (Mar 19, 2010)

First off, thanks for the heads up on where to find those lights! They are definately starting to come in around Alabama point as well. We stuck 2 last night but the wife lost hers. (she freaked out a bit as it was huge and it was her first time. all the thrashing about made her jump :banghead) Anyway, I digress, took one pic. All I had was the cell phone so the picture isn't the best.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Great job, how did those lights work out bright enough? What type of light set up did you build? Nice fish 18, 19" it looks like.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice! about time ain't it?!:banghead


----------



## autke1214 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to admit I pretty much copied the ones that you had built. They are plenty bright! I just need to make some adjustments to the carry strap to help support the head weight a little better for me.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice job bud!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great report, now its time to try and get the ol Jon Boat rigged back up and hit the water in the up coming weeks. Congrats on the nice flattie!


----------



## autke1214 (Mar 19, 2010)

Couple more pics from 4-4


----------

